# Help!!!!



## I81542 (7/1/17)

Can some1 please help me, I have an istick pico 75w and I am using a Melo 3 tank with 0.5 coil but the coil keeps burning...I primed it and started at 20w and built up to 35w but as I got to 35w it burns out...please help!!!


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/17)

I81542 said:


> Can some1 please help me, I have an istick pico 75w but accidently changed the temperature setting and it's now burning my coils is there any1 who know what the default settings are or how to restore the default settings??? Please help



Click the fire button 3 times you will go into settings.
Scroll to wattage mode using your (+/-) keys then press the fire button to enter into wattage mode.

Set your watts on 20 watts and go up to 35watts if you want more clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind (7/1/17)

3 clicks of the fire button will let you change between modes using the + and - buttons on the bottom, press the fire button again on the mode you want. I would suggest wattage mode, then use the + or - button on the bottom to set the wattage. What coil are you using? Since that will determine the best wattage to run it at.


----------



## Rincewind (7/1/17)

The coil that is usually pre installed is a 0.3ohm which should work well between 30 and 50 watts.


----------



## I81542 (7/1/17)

Rincewind said:


> 3 clicks of the fire button will let you change between modes using the + and - buttons on the bottom, press the fire button again on the mode you want. I would suggest wattage mode, then use the + or - button on the bottom to set the wattage. What coil are you using? Since that will determine the best wattage to run it at.


I know that but u see my setting temp ss setting are not the same as before so do you know what settings it should be at???


----------



## I81542 (7/1/17)

Rincewind said:


> The coil that is usually pre installed is a 0.3ohm which should work well between 30 and 50 watts.


Even if the temp ss has been changed??? 
I'm using the 0.5 coil


----------



## Rincewind (7/1/17)

Not sure there is a "right" setting, if its too hot set it way down and increase slowly to find your happy place


----------



## Rincewind (7/1/17)

Also, if that is a standard 0.5 ohm coil, you should be running it in wattage mode


----------



## I81542 (7/1/17)

Rincewind said:


> Also, if that is a standard 0.5 ohm coil, you should be running it in wattage mode


I am but u see I accidently changed the temp ss and I dno what the default setting was so now when I vape it burnt my coil


----------



## Rincewind (7/1/17)

Your settings in ss mode wont affect your settings in wattage mode, so i dont think you have to worry about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (7/1/17)

I doubt the TC mode will burn your coil. It must be the wattage. Like @Clouds4Days mentioned put it on VW mode and after properly priming and soaking your coil work your way up from 20 watts. You can also give your topcap a twist and see if bubbles come out. I have had airlock issues with those tanks before. Even with the cotton coils


----------



## I81542 (7/1/17)

I


Clouds4Days said:


> Click the fire button 3 times you will go into settings.
> Scroll to wattage mode using your (+/-) keys then press the fire button to enter into wattage mode.
> 
> Set your watts on 20 watts and go up to 35watts if you want more clouds.[/QUOTE
> I did but





Schnappie said:


> I doubt the TC mode will burn your coil. It must be the wattage. Like @Clouds4Days mentioned put it on VW mode and after properly priming and soaking your coil work your way up from 20 watts. You can also give your topcap a twist and see if bubbles come out. I have had airlock issues with those tanks before. Even with the cotton coils


Sorry I'm new to vaping please can u explain what u mean by twist my topcap to see if bubbles come out?? 
I want to change my kit to something that will give me more clouds what do u suggest if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Schnappie (7/1/17)

Just open the topcap of your tank and see if bubbles come out of the coil. If that is the case you might have an airlock problem and need to open the cap just enough till the bubbles come out and then vape like that. Remembering to close it again when you are done vaping. But first prime your coils properly and then let it sit for 5 minutes or so then start vaping at 20 watts and slowly increase. For more clouds the 0.3 coils and 0.18 coils have them im abundance. Also look for high VG eliquids


----------



## I81542 (7/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> Just open the topcap of your tank and see if bubbles come out of the coil. If that is the case you might have an airlock problem and need to open the cap just enough till the bubbles come out and then vape like that. Remembering to close it again when you are done vaping. But first prime your coils properly and then let it sit for 5 minutes or so then start vaping at 20 watts and slowly increase. For more clouds the 0.3 coils and 0.18 coils have them im abundance. Also look for high VG eliquids


Thanks so much I really appreciate ur help


----------



## Schnappie (7/1/17)

I81542 said:


> Thanks so much I really appreciate ur help


No problem at all. Let me know if there is anything else


----------



## I81542 (7/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> No problem at all. Let me know if there is anything else


If u don't me asking I like alot if clouds so what mod would u suggest to invest in???


----------



## Schnappie (7/1/17)

I81542 said:


> If u don't me asking I like alot if clouds so what mod would u suggest to invest in???


You will always get the biggest clouds when using rda's and rta's but then you first need to learn a lot about coiling, wicking , batteries etc... If you want stock coils with big clouds you can get the Smok Alien Kit or similar. Other tanks made for big clouds are the Joyetech Ornate(vapeclub) , Cleito 120 and original Smok TFV8. Remember you will need a mod that can fire up to 200 watts but please first see the salesperson about what coils to use, priming, battery safety and all those things

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/17)

You want more clouds....
You can get a Asmodus minikin v2

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-asmodus-minikin-v2-180w

Paired with the Smok TFV8 Beast tank

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-tfv8-cloud-beast-kit

You wont get a better setup than this for yourself.
And once you ready it has a rba base so you can start building your own coils bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/17)

What area do you live in @I81542 ?

It would be best as @Schnappie said to get your setup from a reputable vape vendor than to order online.

When you go to a store they can show you exactly how everything works.

Dont be affraid to ask, if you not sure ask and ask again if need be.
You paying for the kit and service aswell.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (7/1/17)

I81542 said:


> If u don't me asking I like alot if clouds so what mod would u suggest to invest in???


Hi @I81542 , Trust me that Pico is capable of plenty clouds. I do not want to sound condescending but would suggest you get to know your gear properly before investing in new supposedly better stuff. You have a very good setup right there!

So play around a bit, get to know your gear, read up on this forum, there's plenty of knowledge tied up in these web pages and if after a few weeks or so you still wish to "go big" you will be in a better position to make an informed position.

See, the problem is that each of us has his own opinion on what is great and better and the best and so forth. We can make suggestions but your best setup is something you need to decide on yourself.

Happy experimenting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/17)

For sure, nothing wrong with a pico mod its one of my favourie mods.
But Melo 3 tank is not a cloud chasing tank by any means.


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/17)

My pico setup is also not for cloud chasing but flavour.
Pico and SM22

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/1/17)

I fully agree with @Raindance . The Pico is capable of producing really good clouds. If I were in your position I would first master the Pico kit you have bought. This takes time and experience. Blowing monster clouds is best left to more experienced vapers. Many experienced vapers don't blow huge clouds. Big clouds require high wattage, and low ohm coils (plus several other factors). I wouldn't recommend to someone new to vaping that they vape at under .3 ohms (on a regulated mod only).

In my opinion, you should stick with the Pico and melo for a month or so, until you are familiar with all aspects, including ohms law, juice ratios, battery characteristics and rebuildable coils, to mention but a few. Perhaps you could then replace the Melo, but use the Pico for a while longer. Vaping is a learning process. I see that you have opened several threads and are asking questions. That is the right way to go. There is tons of info here, on utube, the web generally, and at vape shops.

Take things step by step and you will truly enjoy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I fully agree with @Raindance . The Pico is capable of producing really good clouds. If I were in your position I would first master the Pico kit you have bought. This takes time and experience. Blowing monster clouds is best left to more experienced vapers. Many experienced vapers don't blow huge clouds. Big clouds require high wattage, and low ohm coils (plus several other factors). I wouldn't recommend to someone new to vaping that they vape at under .3 ohms (on a regulated mod only).
> 
> In my opinion, you should stick with the Pico and melo for a month or so, until you are familiar with all aspects, including ohms law, juice ratios, battery characteristics and rebuildable coils, to mention but a few. Perhaps you could then replace the Melo, but use the Pico for a while longer. Vaping is a learning process. I see that you have opened several threads and are asking questions. That is the right way to go. There is tons of info here, on utube, the web generally, and at vape shops.
> 
> Take things step by step and you will truly enjoy vaping.



Agree take your vaping journey one step at a time and enjoy your vaping experience.

The smok tfv8 series is also a begineer to intermediate tank cause it uses comercial coils so need for ohms laws if you using comercial coil, even if you using the rba base on the smok tfv8 series tanks @I81542 ohms laws doesnt make a diffrence as long as you using a regulated mod (a Mod that is electronically controlled) like the pico.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/1/17)

Hi @Clouds4Days . I agree that there is no "need" for ohms law when using commercial coils in a tfv8. For better or worse, I however come from a time when we liked to know how something worked before we used it. Most youngsters I have asked don't know how a clutch works. They don't know the effect of over or underinflating their tires etc. And yet they all drive.

I believe that for little effort one can learn the basics of ohms law, as it relates to vaping - in less than half an hour. Even if you never "need" it, at least you have gained some background knowledge which you may need later on in your vaping journey. If not, you have lost less time than it takes to watch an episode of your favorite TV program.

If we are trying to make vaping easier we might as well label commercial coils "small clouds, bigger clouds and very big clouds" instead of marking them with an ohms reading.

If I were to make coils on the RBA base for the tfv8 I wouldn't want to rely solely on the mod to protect me from a dangerously low build.

I guess its all a matter of personal preference. I always prefer to know more, rather than less, about electrical and mechanical objects. This is particularly the case when very little effort is required. e.g watch @KZOR 's video on wrapping dangerously torn battery sleeves. 8 Minutes later and you are an expert ! 

I must admit that I met my match when it comes to computers. I use them like a madman. The truth is that I don't really know how they work. Lots of ones and zeros = software.... really ? and an IC...  It makes my brain hurt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @Clouds4Days . I agree that there is no "need" for ohms law when using commercial coils in a tfv8. For better or worse, I however come from a time when we liked to know how something worked before we used it. Most youngsters I have asked don't know how a clutch works. They don't know the effect of over or underinflating their tires etc. And yet they all drive.
> 
> I believe that for little effort one can learn the basics of ohms law, as it relates to vaping - in less than half an hour. Even if you never "need" it, at least you have gained some background knowledge which you may need later on in your vaping journey. If not, you have lost less time than it takes to watch an episode of your favorite TV program.
> 
> ...



For beginners it wouldnt be bad along with the resistance also labeling a coil small cloud , medium cloud, big cloud  that would help beginners out alot actually.

Fully agree no harm in learning ohms laws if the person involved really wants to. 

Dont get me started on computers.
Every year my pc needs to go in for repairs because somehow my hardrive keeps crashing, or i get a virus or my usb slots stop working


----------



## Silver (7/1/17)

Have merged the posts from another thread (with an identical first post) to this thread

@I81542 , you posted the same post in two separate threads. In future, please rather just make a single thread. Thanks

PS - Happy new year and hope you get sorted with your issue


----------



## I81542 (8/1/17)

I dno how 


Schnappie said:


> I doubt the TC mode will burn your coil. It must be the wattage. Like @Clouds4Days mentioned put it on VW mode and after properly priming and soaking your coil work your way up from 20 watts. You can also give your topcap a twist and see if bubbles come out. I have had airlock issues with those tanks before. Even with the cotton coils[/QUOTE
> I dno how to set it in VW mode please can you help me with that??? How do I know what mode it's in???
> But I have set it to wattage mode and primed the coil but it still burnt out


----------

